# Rough day at the edge 3/15



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Went to the Edge as planned on saturday with a couple of friends visiting from Birmingham. Bad decision... Not only was it rough as all get out, we went all the way to the edge. I guess it took us over 2 hours to get out there and once we got there, it got even worse. Only managed 6 mingo but got a bonus cobia. Wish we would have not even went, Broken stuff from all the beating and banging. We had another 3 big fish on but never managed to get them alongside of the boat. Here is the only picture that we took and it was taken today before we cleaned it. I am not an expert at guessing the waves but it had to be 5-7 feet. Glad to be home.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Glad you made it Back safely , and of course the bonus cobia, but you will remember this day and make a better call before next trip I did the same thing 2 years ago so rough my oil tank under the deck broke loose and busting my bilge pump which activated the float switch which just about sank us 20 miles out .broke a lot on the boat , that day made me sticking to how my gut feels before leaving the dock.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great job on the post with the first brown bomber! Put all of your damage from banging around on the learning curve and the next time you leave the dock with your boat I'm sure you will have put more effort into securely stowing your gear for sea. It a tough way to learn but it sure will stick with you. If I was you with the first Cobia post of the season I would be smiling like a drunk locked in a Jack Daniels warehouse.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Still a nice fish! Glad you guys are safe now.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Amen. Dicey day for sure.


----------



## RaisinCain (Feb 4, 2014)

*Nice fish*

Good job on the fish. Glad you made it in safe.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Lol the look on your face say's it all brother, we have all been there! Good job on getting out there and getting it done in some sloppy stuff!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

I second Kim. They are around all year. They are some of the best eating let me know if you need any recipes.
Tony


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Chalk it up as experience and next time you will feel your gut when to keep on the trailer...I read your "we're going on sat" thread and looked at the forecast and said "not me"...seas were predicted 2-3's building to 5's later in the night.

Like previous posters mentioned, we have all been there done that,,,good on you to make the best of the day and bring home de' prize we will be hunting in a few weeks..

Glad you made it home safe, love that expression in the pic, speaks voumes!

Jimmy


----------



## RedLeg (Mar 15, 2014)

Cobia...yes!!! Glad you guys made it home safe. What size boat and what gear/technique to catch the fish? I'd imagine you were jigging for the cobe.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> Lol the look on your face say's it all brother, we have all been there! Good job on getting out there and getting it done in some sloppy stuff!


The guy in the pic is not me. It is my friends nephew from Birmingham. He was sea sick all day. We put out a big live bait and set it in the rod holder for him. when the drag would start, he would wake up and have to fight the fish. He was pretty worn out even the next day as you could see.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

RedLeg said:


> Cobia...yes!!! Glad you guys made it home safe. What size boat and what gear/technique to catch the fish? I'd imagine you were jigging for the cobe.


We were in a 21 ft contender. Cobia was caught on a live bait.


----------



## boatman41 (Mar 7, 2011)

Its better to be on land wishing you were out fishing than fishing in rough seas and wishing you were on the beach.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I feel your pain. The look on your face tells me everything. Getting beat to death sux. A fish is not worth it. Glad your back safely.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Glad you got the first cobia for the season but am sorry it had to be in rough seas. I quid going out if there are anything 3' and over. Just too rough on the bod and the boat.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang dude, I wouldn't want to make that trip on that day, in a much bigger ride. Congrats for making it back, and if it starts looking lonely at the Edge, it's time to head in.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Glad your safe in port. I never fish on increasing seas, 2-3 then 3-5 is a sign from the sea gods, STAY at HOME! We got caught at the Timberholes in that same situation and it hurt.
Good looking Cobia, smile, your home and safe!


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Joe Our hats are off to you and your crew. Week before last on our way in from offshore we saw one boat on the edge and that was you. When we seen you again the next week we knew you guys and gal were some hard cord fishermen it those sea conditions :notworthy:. Nice catch :thumbup:


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

purple haze said:


> Joe Our hats are off to you and your crew. Week before last on our way in from offshore we saw one boat on the edge and that was you. When we seen you again the next week we knew you guys and gal were some hard cord fishermen it those sea conditions :notworthy:. Nice catch :thumbup:


Thanks Gene.
There never was a fear of being out there in the boat in those seas. I have plenty of faith in my little Contender. The drawbacks in those seas are that you cannot feel the bites near as well and you can't do the normal things like walking around. The worse part was the long ride out and long ride back in the dark. I will get smarter one day and leave myself plenty of time to get back to the dock before it gets dark.


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

Some times you just have to go!!!!! Nice catch!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You should have said you caught the cobia around the pass.....hahaha you would have folks breaking their neck ta get out there...


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hahaha you even look pissed off in that picture


----------

